# Shipping prints



## DaveJ1983 (Jan 2, 2009)

I've started selling my prints online, and have just been using what cardboard boxes (like the ones from Mpix) that I have lying around to ship out the prints. As my supply of boxes is getting low, I was wondering if anyone had a suggestions on a good place to buy boxes for shipping prints (either online or a brick and mortar store). Since I got a mat cutter for christmas, I am also going to start selling matted prints, so a variety of sizes would be nice. 

Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## dk148 (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.uline.com/


----------



## DaveJ1983 (Jan 2, 2009)

dk148 said:


> http://www.uline.com/



Thank you!  That looks like a good one.. I found boxes that look like they would work well, although you have to order 100 units of them. Any idea if there is anywhere where I could order a smaller amount, around 25-50?


----------

